# Hi i  want to know how much cost wedding photo session in USA



## esmilutevi (Dec 12, 2011)

Hi i really want to know  how much cost wedding photo  session in USA 
I am photographer from Latvia iam thinking to move with my family to USA  but i need to be sure that i can get bigger salary then in Latvia.


----------



## Bitter Jeweler (Dec 12, 2011)

$2000


----------



## MissCream (Dec 12, 2011)

It's different in every town.


----------



## Kerbouchard (Dec 12, 2011)

It depends on the photographer, what is included, how well the photographer up sales, how well he markets himself, etc.  Could be anywhere from free to tens of thousands of dollars per wedding.


----------



## Todd_Reichman (Dec 12, 2011)

$2000 is probably close to the average amount (actually, the pessimist in me thinks the average is probably lower) but that doesn't mean that it is a livable/profitable/sustainable amount to charge.  I wouldn't start a business and align behind what most people are making because the reality (and the data that we have to analyze) shows us that many, many photographers are unprofitable whether they know it or not.  If you want to make a living as a wedding photographer the average that you probably need to shoot for is closer to $5000 per wedding.  Yes, some can make it on less and some will need more, but according to the data and my limited anecdotal evidence I would say $5K averages will get you closer. $2K is a lot to pay for many, but it simply isn't a lot to make at the end of the day.

- trr

Todd Reichman
Reichman Photography
www.reichmanphoto.com
...a Man to Fish...
&#8230;a Man to Fish&#8230;


----------



## fjrabon (Dec 12, 2011)

varies a lot.  The one thing I'd worry about if I were you, and I mean no offense by this, is that the photographers who make a living out of shooting weddings aren't always even the best photographers.  They're the best marketers, promoters, the ones that are best at making their clients happy, not just with their work, but with their personality.  They can comfort the bride, and make the bride feel excited about the relationship before ever snapping the first picture.  

Obviously you have a little difficulty with english, and obviously you won't really have a lot of personal connections here.  I think those two things are absolutely essential if you want to start up a wedding photography business in the USA that supports your family.  

I know one guy who is an amazing wedding photographer, but he's a first generation immigrant.  He told me that his business went absolutely nowhere until he started letting his daughter, who is stunningly beautiful and grew up in america handle all the customer interaction.  Then his business nearly miraculously took off within 6 months of employing his daughter.  He jokes that she's probably 80% of his business's worth.  The other 20% being his equipment.


----------

